# Standard poodle is 3.6kg (8lb) at 9 weeks?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For my spoo, I found this calculator accurate from about 12 weeks on:






Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart







www.puppychart.com


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine was about the same, if i remember around 9 weeks he was a bit over 9 lbs. At a year he was 56 lbs and I thought the would be it however during year 2 he has gone to 68 lbs and is not fat.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby was 8 pounds at 9 weeks. He is now almost 2 years and 54 pounds. He has been the same weight and height for the last 9 months.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy was 10.8 lbs at 9 weeks. (So much depends on height and bone structure. In Peggy's case, she wasn't digesting the breeder's kibble and was quite underweight.)

At 10 weeks she was up to a healthy 13.2 lbs. 

She's currently 45.8 lbs at 1 year 4 months.


----------



## firstspoo (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!
I realised height is a more accurate measure. I will try to keep him still long enough to check


----------



## firstspoo (Aug 11, 2020)

Ok in 1 week he has gone from 3.6kg to 4.7kg (just over 10lb)

And he is 12inches tall x


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I refer to this chart whenever the topic of puppy growth comes up. Scroll down for standards:






POODLE PUPPY GROWTH CHARTS


ARPEGGIO Poodles puppy growth charts



arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com






*I dont hold a lot of stock in the size charts for poodles out there but I have gotten so many requests for them I decided to post some of the better ones here. Remember though, there are NO weight restrictions on poodles only height so really weight doesnt have a lot to do with the poodle.Toys are 10 inches in height and under.Miniatures are over 10 inches to 15 inches.Standards are over 15 inches. This by the breed standards for both AKC and UKC. NOTE: A poodles height is measured from the ground up to the top of the withers (shoulder blades).


HEIGHT CHART FOR TOY POODLES




















AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES5 WEEKS5 INCHES
8 WEEKS 
6 INCHES 12 WEEKS
7 INCHES 16 WEEKS
8 INCHES 
20 WEEKS 
9 INCHES 
24 WEEKS 
10 INCHES 


Toy poodles are usually finished growing in height at 6-7 months although it may take them a bit longer to fill out.


Here is another height chart for toy poodles. 


AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS5 3/4 INCHES12 WEEKS6 3/4 INCHES6 MONTHS9 3/4 INCHES


HEIGHT CHART FOR MINIATURE POODLES 



AGE IN MONTHSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS8 - 8.5 INCHES3 MONTHS10 - 10.5 INCHES4 MONTHS11 - 11.5 INCHES6 MONTHS13.5 - 14 INCHES


Some miniature poodles will take up to 12 months to finish growing. Some will finish growing in height around 6-7 months but may take a bit longer to fill out. 


HEIGHT CHART FOR STANDARD POODLES



AGE IN MONTHSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS12 - 13 INCHES3 MONTHS14 INCHES4 MONTHS18-19 INCHES6 MONTHS21+ INCHESFULL GROWN (USUALLY 24 MONTHS)24-27 INCHES


Standard poodles can take up to 2 years to finish growing and filling out. *


----------

